# My son Jymm 9/3/81-10/7/99



## VickiQ (Sep 1, 2006)

I know I have posted probably way too, many pics here of my family.I just felt like I had to post this one.It's my son Jymm-who would have been 25 years old this coming Sunday.I'm having a difficult time this year facing the day of his birth which was one of the most happiest days of my life.This will be the 7th year I can't hug him and kiss him for his birthday.We will do the usual visit to the cemetary with balloons and sing to him.This year I purchased a huge sand dollar to put against his headstone.We will cry and laugh and share our favorite memories of him.
I would like to ask you- my family here to hold your children a little tighter this weekend-kiss them maybe 100 more times than you would normally do and say I love you as many times as well.LOve and energy, Vicki
PS. this picture was taken the night of his Senior Prom-four months before he left us.


----------



## callie (Sep 1, 2006)

What a good looking guy!  Thanks for sharing, Vicki...I can't imagine the pain and emptiness you feel.  Bless you and yours (((hugs)))


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is a song just for you, Jymm, and the special memories... I hope you like it.

(I am not a country type of gal, but believe me this is one of the most beautifully written songs I have ever heard, it touches my heart deeply every time I hear it.)

(((Vicki))) Smile looking up the sky... I am sure he will return a smile looking over you


----------



## RMS (Sep 1, 2006)

Vicki, thank you for the reminder not to take our loved ones for granted.
My heart goes out to you and your family on the loss of your handsome son.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 1, 2006)

Love and Prayers Vicki!


----------



## Constance (Sep 1, 2006)

He's so beautiful, Vicki.


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 1, 2006)

You brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry for your (and your family's) loss. Thank you for reminding us about not taking our children for granted. Your son looks very handsome in the photo.


----------



## jkath (Sep 1, 2006)

Vicki, your photos are _always_ welcome, especially those of your dear family. Handsome boy, your Jymm. I thank you so much for trusting us with your cherished memories. Children are such a blessing, and are placed in our lives and end up teaching us far more about life and love than we ever could have learned in school. Sending you hugs.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 1, 2006)

Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 1, 2006)

*your Dear Jymm*

We will all remember Jymm on his Birthday, he is with you always - near by and see's and hears all.  He was a blessing, and still is - God don't make mistakes.  My son will be 25 next month, I know the love we have for our children and grandchildren , we are truly blessed.  Jymm is watching over you, he'll give you strength too.  My heart goes out to you for your loss.   Big tight hug for You -Vicki !  We Care !


----------



## cjs (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh Vicki - never, ever think you post too many pictures of your Jymm!! I just wish my kids/grandkids/greatgrandkids were closer to hug right this minute in his memory.

The hurt never goes away, but I hope the happy memories are beginning to overtake the sadness. We'll be thinking of you Sunday.


----------



## amber (Sep 1, 2006)

Vicki, your son is very handsome.  I am so sorry for your loss, I cannot even imagine your grief.  May you and your family find peace and happiness in celebrating his life this Sunday.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 1, 2006)

Jymm will be smiling down on his loving family. Love and prayers go out to you and your family.

Linda


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 1, 2006)

Vicki,
I will be thinking of you Sunday


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 1, 2006)

*I am really sorry for your loss and I can imagine how you are going to feel on his birthday.  I pray every day for myself and others and I will pray for you.  I dont have any children but about a year ago I lost a dog.  There is no comparison but I still think about her all the time.  Finally after 4 months I got another dog.*


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 1, 2006)

I know this is going to be a rough few days for you - and you are in my prayers and thoughts. It's hard enough for me - the 16th is/was my Dad's birthday - he passed away 10 years ago and I still want to call him up and share stories/good news with him ... as traumatic as that is for me - I can only begin to imagine the loss of a child.


----------



## middie (Sep 1, 2006)

Ditto what Michael said, only my dad's birthday is/was October 2nd.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 1, 2006)

So sorry Vicky,hang in there and celebrate his life.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 1, 2006)

My youngest son is 25 Vicky.  I cannot imagine the pain of loss you are feeling.  Thank you for sharing Jymm with us, and giving us a chance to care. Much love to you and your family.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 1, 2006)

_Vicki,_
_Hugs, prayers, lots of love to you and your dear family...You are never far from my thoughts._

_kadesma_


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh Vicki, my eyes are blurred from the tears that fall for you!! After my son was stabbed, that was only a small piece of the misery that I know you went through, and still do. I wish you peace and happiness and hope that the memories of your son will bring you joy of having such a wonderful and hansome son, even for a short time. I can't come close to imagining what you have gone through, just know that I'll be thinking of you this weekend.


----------



## Lynan (Sep 1, 2006)

Loys of cyber (((((((hugs)))))) to you and your family Vicki, you will be in my thoughts this weekend.....take care.

Lyn


----------



## Corinne (Sep 1, 2006)

Vicki,
As one bereaved mom to another, I am standing right beside you, ready to offer anything you might need. My beloved son's birthday is coming up, too. You & your Jymm will be in my thoughts - especially on Sunday - one of the best days of your life back in '81 - I know!
Hugs,
Corinne


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 2, 2006)

Vicki May his memory live with you forever.. Im sorry for your loss..

But remember to celebrate the love laughter and happiness he did bring you in his time here


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 2, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> This is a song just for you, Jymm, and the special memories... I hope you like it.
> 
> (I am not a country type of gal, but believe me this is one of the most beautifully written songs I have ever heard, it touches my heart deeply every time I hear it.)
> 
> (((Vicki))) Smile looking up the sky... I am sure he will return a smile looking over you


 
Thank you-I cried buckets of tears listening to the lyrics of that song-it brought back sooo many memories of Jymm and I "dancing" through his years here-from newborn to when I was teaching him to dance for his 6th grade dance to when HE and his cousin were teaching me the electric slide-to the holding myself and swaying back and forth sobbing the days immediately after his death-none of this was bad- it was and is all very cleansing-I just wish with all my heart that the music NEVER had to end....


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your comforting words,kind thoughts and prayers-there is no rhyme or reason to why life sets us on some rocky roads sometimes but, I thank you ALL for being here for me and comforting me and supporting me over this tough spot.It makes it a little more bearable.Love and energy,Vicki


----------



## rdcast (Sep 2, 2006)

Vicki, life for us all is far more brief than we want to admit. Jymm passed with all his youthful hopes and dreams intact. What a beautiful gift awaits you. With Christian thoughts and prayers for you and your family - Jesus, I pray, move closer to Jymm's family and spirit their love to him always and provide them extra comfort and understanding with your love. In Your Holy Name I ask it, amen.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 2, 2006)

A heartfelt Amen to that rd.


----------



## rdcast (Sep 2, 2006)

"when two believers agree, it will be done"
Thanks Ellen for agreeing with me. That's what was needed.​


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 2, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 3, 2006)

rdcast said:
			
		

> "when two believers agree, it will be done"
> 
> Thanks Ellen for agreeing with me. That's what was needed.​


Thank you both (rdcast and Ellen).I still and always will believe there is no stronger power or bond than love.LOVE and energy, Vicki


----------



## rdcast (Sep 3, 2006)

Love, for me and from all that I know is the only energy that survives and is the substance that allows us to rise above death. All else is vanity(Satan). Hate, like all else on earth and is vanity, doesn't survive but Love saves us from ourselves and the forces of vanity. Do you, at times, have the need to tell others, anyone, everyone that you love them ? I do. In Jesus, we love you VickiQ


----------



## rdcast (Sep 3, 2006)

Vicki, click on the song at the bottom of my signature. I think you might like it on this most melancholy day for you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jymm... you will be always remembered by your beloved family, and all the extended family here on DC, with overflowing love and energy!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 3, 2006)

Thinking of you and Jymm.


----------



## Corinne (Sep 3, 2006)

This is the best song. I got the CD from Compassionate Friends. If you want, I will try to get a copy to you for downloading. The author/singer is fine with sharing - she's just happy that it means so much to so many people.

PRECIOUS CHILD 

In my dreams 
You are alive and well 
Precious child, precious child 

In my mind 
I see you clear as a bell 
Precious child, precious child 

In my soul there is a hole 
That can never be filled 
But in my heart there is hope 
Cause you are with me still 

Chorus: 
In my heart, you live on 
Always there, never gone 
Precious child, you left too soon 
And tho' it may be true that we're apart 
You will live forever...in my heart 

In my plans 
I was the first to leave 
Precious child, precious child 

But in this world 
I was left here to grieve 
Precious child, my precious child 

In my soul there is a hole 
That can never be filled 
But in my heart there is hope 
And you are with me still 

(Chorus) 

God knows I want to hold you, see you, touch you 
And maybe there's a heaven and someday I will again 
Please know you're not forgotten until then 

(Chorus)


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Ditto what Michael said, only my dad's birthday is/was October 2nd.


 
I know what you mean by is/was, but you have to remember that was his birthday, and you too Vicki. Dont dismiss someones birthday because they have passed.  I know Middie that this is the first birthday without your dad, it's hard.  And for Vicki, I wish you peace for tomorrow.  May god bless you and your family vicki.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2006)

vicki (and corrinne, michael, and middie), i've avoided this post because it tears my heart in two just reading of your pain. i wish i could do something to ease it. i'm not one for dwelling on sad times, but your grief goes far beyond that.

i firmly believe there is no heaven or he11 (those are the creations of mankind to get you to donate on sundays...or saturdays, oy!), but our life energy goes back to becoming one with everyone else. god isn't a seperate being, but all of us put back together. 

you (and me whether you like it or not... ) will be back with our loved ones, and each other when our time comes, no matter what any church or belief system says.

for the meantime, live your life appreciating every day as i know you already do, and everyone in it, past and present. rejoice knowing those that have passed are more than ok, and share all of your joys and sorrows as if they were still stuck here.

with my deepest sympathy, and tears to boot, "god" bless and all my love and energy to you.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2006)

_Vicki, Corinne, Middie, Michael, anyone else here who has lost a loved one..Remember,your love has made you a person that your loved one would be proud of  or I should say IS proud of..You are all very special in your own way..My thoughts have been with you today..My family and I after some of the excitement here died down lit candles and said a family prayer for all of you..Wishing you Peace.._

_kadesma_


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 4, 2006)

Thinking of you Vicki, you can always feel free to post pictures or talk about your son here, just because someone isn't physically with us doesn't mean they aren't still an important part of who we are. I love talking about my mum to my children so they can learn to know her even though she is gone.
Your son looked so handsome, you must be proud to be his mother.


----------



## corazon (Sep 4, 2006)

Thinking of all of you that have recently lost loved ones.


----------



## rdcast (Sep 4, 2006)

1976, I was near self-destruction. As a young atheist I found no reason to live. In despair I became quiet, remembering all the witnesses who had crossed my path throughout my life. From that moment of calm I turned to Jesus for help and was allowed to see my sin, vanity. It took three days for God's plan to overcome the many layers of vanity I had built up to deny Him. By the early part of the third day I had finally been broken and could feel the miracle of Jesus Christ bringing me into His saving grace. I have sinned since but will never deny the existence of the Kingdom of God. We believe because of the evidence of what the unrepentant heart cannot see. True miracles are never a surprise. They come from moving close to our Creator. Praise be to God the Father, His Son, Jesus Christ and Their Holly Spirit who comforts and teaches the faithful. The Book of Life was written before time and all who are in it will not be lost. I feel deep in my soul that your children are found within its pages.
I cannot be wrong about this for sound reasons.

All the best,
Robert


----------



## Trip (Sep 4, 2006)

Thinking of you and hoping you can look back on his memory and smile... I'm sure that's what he would want.


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 5, 2006)

Though this was a tough weekend-lots of tears but,lots of laughs remembering Jymm- we go on- we always do-in a month and two days we'll be facing his passing date and these feelings will be visiting again.
There are no words to tell you how much I appreciate all the love and energy all of you have extended to not only me but, my family.
For those of you who sent pms-they seemed to pop in my mailbox when I really needed those cyber hugs.

Robert- I am glad you found your peace and live in the joy of what life is.

Buckytom-you and I are of the same spiritual beliefs-we are all part of the total picture.And you sir, always- always make me smile with your posts, in one way or another.I am sorry that my grief hurt you as it did others here but, selfishly I knew I would find the comfort I needed and it would give me a chance to remind this DC family to love and that they are loved.

urmaniac-thank you for the song-I listened to it countless times over the past few days.

To all here who are feeling new loss and those who have "unthinkable" loss,I would just like to say this- the black cloud may be forever with us but, those who we have lost will certainly make sure the rays of light come through we just have to let it and what better way to let them continue to walk with us on this journey the only way they can.
Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss Vicki. Life is short and we never know when we will leave this earth. Your son was very good looking, had a very kind face. I'm sure he is looking out for you now and smiling down on you. Bless you.


----------

